# Mon Synology n'est plus visible en réseau !!!



## KaptainKavern (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

(Précision, j'ai posté ce message sur NAS-Forum depuis quinze jours je n'ai pas la moindre réponse).

Configuration :
- Syno 108j sous DSM 3.2 relié par ethernet à une
- Freebox V6 version 1.1.3
- plusieurs macs sous 10.4, 10.6 et 10.7.

Jusqu'à il y a peu, j'accédais sans problème en wifi ou en Ethernet à mon Syno. Je n'en jurerais pas mais depuis la MAJ de la Freebox, il me semble que je n'arrive plus à "voir" le Syno sur le réseau :

- Mon réseau est de type 192.168.0.X ; j'ai exclu le conflit d'adresse IP ayant renuméroté à de multiples reprises l'adresse du Syno.
- Mac et FB se voient très bien et le réseau est fonctionnel.
- FB et Syno ne se voient plus (le syno ne monte plus dans "Mes Disques" de l'interface Freebox alors qu'il montait très bien jusqu'alors).
- Le DLNA marchait nickel, aujourd'hui bien évidemment je ne vois plus rien.
- Avec Synology assistant, à l'adresse assigné type 192.168.0.X, je ne remonte pas le Syno (invisible).
- Si je fais une connexion directe en Ethernet et que je fais une recherche je le trouve, mais je ne peux rentrer dans DSM ou m'y connecter que si je force une adresse de type localhost (celle de ma carte réseau). J'ai alors toute mon interface nickel, tous mes fichiers, ma musique, etc....

Je n'y pige plus rien. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## djm (6 Novembre 2011)

vérifie l'IP de ton syno


----------



## KaptainKavern (6 Novembre 2011)

Avec le Synology Assistant, on paramètre l'adresse IP que l'on souhaite ; si je mets mon adresse réseau classique (192.168...), il n'est vu ni par le Mac, ni par la Freebox. Si je relie Mac et Syno en direct, avec le Syno paramétré sur la même section de réseau que l'adresse de la carte du mac (169.XXX), ils se voient sans problème...

J'ai toujours utilisé cette procédure je ne comprends pas...


----------



## djm (7 Novembre 2011)

compare les autres paramètres réseau (sous-réseau,routeur,dns)


----------



## Roosvelt (14 Janvier 2012)

tu as réglé ton problème ?


----------

